# World War One Era --- OLIVE DRAB  -- Any Government Standards for Color ?



## hoofhearted (Jul 8, 2013)

ALL ... have begun the research aspect needed to build my Tall-Frame H-D Military Bicycle (factory called it Model B-1).

Believe I've mentioned this ride within the overall-military topics, previously.  

Found a great article as to what color served as the "correct color" for the painting of American Military Vehicles during The First World War.

The article is written by a Military Model Maker ... one 'o these days I will know how to correctly-post a link .. but, until then ... 

GO To GOOGLE ..... Search  .... OLIVE DRAB STEVE ZALOGA .... it's a technical read. ... and WOW was I suprized  to learn the accepted, 
common practice for making Olive Drab color as paint.


.................  patric cafaro

The foto below shows the Standard-Size Frame.


----------



## dynacycle (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice link to olive drab color!!
Years back I had a quite a few WWII trucks, all gone now. In my hunt back then I remember the best paint I got
a hold of was from military surplus. It was lead base paint which you can't get anymore. But that paint flowed
to a perfect finish, even if applied form brush, roller, toothbrush, sponge or rag... it didn't matter what applied it. Always
came out flat smooth finish and I might say outlasted and took most abuse than all the other O.D. paint I acquired.
Good luck!!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 12, 2013)

*Authentic O.D. paint*

Here is the company to buy authentic O.D. paint for any era. They have all the variations from every part of WWII and all the other war for that matter. 

http://www.rapcoparts.com/index.html


----------



## bricycle (Jul 12, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Here is the company to buy authentic O.D. paint for any era. They have all the variations from every part of WWII and all the other war for that matter.
> 
> http://www.rapcoparts.com/index.html




Didn't see any WW1


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 13, 2013)

bricycle said:


> Didn't see any WW1






Did they even use O.D. green in WWI? I'm not an expert by any means but I thought the U.S. standardized that in the 1930's. All the WWI bicycles I have seen seem to be black. Johan can no doubt answer that.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 13, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> Did they even use O.D. green in WWI? I'm not an expert by any means but I thought the U.S. standardized that in the 1930's. All the WWI bicycles I have seen seem to be black. Johan can no doubt answer that.




I'm sorry, but I can't tell for sure what color was used on US bikes, but I BELIEVE they were indeed OD...

French, German and Belgian bikes were indeed black, but if I recall correctly the one Original US WW1 bike I have ever seen was OD... But again not 100% sure...


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2013)

This one?

http://www.militarymodelling.com/news/article/olive-drab/4536/


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 13, 2013)

*SOMEONE did read that link i posted in Entry #1 of this thread !!!*

GOLD STAR to you, alw !!!  A tip 'o the hat, too !!

            .......... patric cafaro


----------



## rustjunkie (Jul 13, 2013)

I do what I can with the available resources


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Aug 24, 2013)

*Green WW1 Columbia*

I don't know if you can match the paint from the pics below?

One of my WW1 Columbias is black, and the other is below, so I guess the answer is both?


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 24, 2013)

*WW1 -- Military Bicycles*

Thank You, COLIN !!!! 

                       ............................  patric

and thank you for that off the line chatter ........... p.


----------

